
Io_uring and EBPF Will Revolutionize Programming in Linux - rbanffy
https://thenewstack.io/how-io_uring-and-ebpf-will-revolutionize-programming-in-linux/
======
teleforce
Thanks, a very well written article!

We are doing research on Very Large Base Interferometry over the network
(eVLBI) for radio telescopes across several countries to synchronise big data
from astronomical observatories. The new techniques mentioned in the article
potentially can really speed up the process for storage, networking and
synchronisation.

------
fulafel
"As devices get extremely fast, interrupt-driven work is no longer as
efficient as polling for completions — a common theme that underlies the
architecture of performance-oriented I/O systems"

Uniquitous SMT also makes polling more palatable. The current x86 SMT is still
of the minimalistic sort with only 2 threads per core, this kind of
programming pattern might be a reason for more HW threads?

~~~
rbanffy
POWER goes with SMT4 for Linux and SMT8 for workloads under PowerVM. zSeries
don't use SMT for zOS workloads, but enable it with Linux.

